# Arnotts Warehouse Sale



## foxylady (3 Mar 2010)

Arnotts are having some kind of warehouse sale on Sunday 7th in Santry . I dont have any further details but I think its on their website


----------



## foxylady (5 Mar 2010)

I found out more about this and its electrical and furniture/household sale with up to 70% off . Its in their warehouse in Furry park industrial estate Santry fro 11 - 3 this sunday


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Mar 2010)

[broken link removed]

has the details scant though they are


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Mar 2010)

I'd be interested to know what their terms and conditions are especially in light of it being a warehouse sale.  They should include a link to them.


----------

